# H&C Concrete paint /stain



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I have to bid out two jobs for garage floors. Thinking of using the SW product
H&C solvent based paint (stain?)..... anyone have experience with this product.
The floors are over five years old and do not have any coating on them.

thanks for your advise as I am trying to get a handle on how long it will take to do a 20 x 30 floor.....start to finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would not advise using anything other than a 2 part epoxy


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Diddo 2 part epoxy and solid prep.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sal

We did our shop floors in December with H&C waterborne two part epoxy. The process and result have been dynamite. Prior to that we were using SW ArmorSeal 2 part for heavy duty applications, but the H&C wb is a very suitable substitute. Dries fast, very little odor.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Foot traffic or vehicle traffic Scott? Armor seal 1000 is top of the line, is the h&c similar to Tileclad? I have a gnarly project going on right now. 8500 sq ft of retail space, 2 layers of commercial carpet glue, and stain beneath that is getting ground down for epoxy. I'll post pictures of this one later. I am curious about the durability of h&c for medium traffic like shopping carts.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Foot traffic or vehicle traffic Scott? Armor seal 1000 is top of the line, is the h&c similar to Tileclad? I have a gnarly project going on right now. 8500 sq ft of retail space, 2 layers of commercial carpet glue, and stain beneath that is getting ground down for epoxy. I'll post pictures of this one later. I am curious about the durability of h&c for medium traffic like shopping carts.


We have run H&C on foot traffic, medium fork truck style traffic as well as vehicles. Its a judgment call every time, if its hard core industrial/warehouse style, we go Armor Seal. H&C is good for all residential type applications, including vehicles.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Sal
> 
> We did our shop floors in December with H&C waterborne two part epoxy. The process and result have been dynamite. Prior to that we were using SW ArmorSeal 2 part for heavy duty applications, but the H&C wb is a very suitable substitute. Dries fast, very little odor.


Glad it worked for you.
I tried the product in my garage, did the prep with the cleaning powder provided in the box, but I think it wasn't enough.
The paint sticks to anything heavy, like 25lbs dumbell and ship away.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone have experience withe H&C solvent based concrete sealer solid color?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Last floor we did with armor seal tredplex. It will wear, but is suitable for light commercial foot traffic.

Rexthane 1 would be the solvent base coating I would choose for something stronger.

http://i.imgur.com/X7Dqz.jpg


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

salmangeri said:


> anyone have experience withe H&C solvent based concrete sealer solid color?


I have used it in the solvent base. It works well. 

I have also used the 2 part epoxy and it works well too but I kind of prefer the concrete stain. It is not meant for decorative chips. If you need to use those then I would go epoxy.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

2 part epoxy is the way to go for a garage for durability and looks. The U Coat It system was great!! Easy to apply!!!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Last floor we did with armor seal tredplex. It will wear, but is suitable for light commercial foot traffic.
> 
> Rexthane 1 would be the solvent base coating I would choose for something stronger.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/X7Dqz.jpg


Tredplex is one part. I would go with Tileclad before Tredplex its a more economical choice than armor seal 1000 for lighter wear.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We use BM P40, P40 clear and P74 Aliphatic Urethane. 

I have used H&C and Armor Seal (1000 is good, tred plex is crap in a can) and P40 is my first choice.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Tredplex is one part. I would go with Tileclad before Tredplex its a more economical choice than armor seal 1000 for lighter wear.


Tileclad isn't WB thou is it?


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Whatever you choose, the prep is far more important than the application.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

It can be W/B

http://protective.sherwin-williams.com/detail.jsp?A=sku-26234:product-6859


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Armorseal 100HS, Tile Clad HS, or Macropoxy 646. These work real well. Things to keep in mind would be, 
Has ANY sealer been applied? If so, it needs to be grinded. Is there a vapor barrier under the floor? If no, moisture and vapor pressure can cause bubbles and adhesion issues. How soon do the people want their garage back or when will they start sliding and setting heavy items down.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

that is a very good point about the vapor barrier. sounds like I would have to put a disclaimer in the contract. how would the home owner know if there is a vapor barrier below the concrete unless he can contact the original builder.......


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

That's the fun part. The only way to know is to contact the builder.


----------

